

Why copying Apple just doesn't work - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/why-copying-apple-just-doesnt-work/

======
spitfire
Why doesn't it work? Because everyone is trying to copy the FORM not the
substance.

Apple doesn't make computers or phones. They make tools for computing, and
tools for communication/socializing.

While dell tries to compete with a quad 2.8ghz thingy in a shiny red case,
Apple will make a beautiful tool for getting your work done. Same with phones,
LG, Google and Nokia sell you features, Apple will sell you a tool that lets
you do what you need to.

Features are involved, but the mindset and orientation couldn't be farther
apart.

